
Show HN: Isblankup – a fast and minimal website to check whether a website is up - Meegul
http://www.isblankup.com/
======
Meegul
With this site, my goal was to make it as fast as a free Heroku dyno can get.
I'm not incredibly experienced in development, as I'm still studying for my
undergrad, so any feedback is appreciated.

You can find the source code here:
[https://github.com/Meegul/isup](https://github.com/Meegul/isup)

